# Masdevallia Bella Donna problem



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2012)

For some reason, many new leaves of my Bella Donna are traped in their own sheaths and form like an accordian leaf. 

I never divided it since I bought it. Do you think it can be a sign of overcrowding?

I have a few other Masds but they don't show the same problem (except for a Red Wing when I don't water it enough)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2012)

Raise the humidity, but make sure not to get water in the sheaths.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Raise the humidity, but make sure not to get water in the sheaths.


Yes, you describe the problem I have also observed this summer when the humidity was low.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep! Happens to me due to humidity too!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you all!

Please tell me: is 60% to 75 % really low for such a plant? I know Masds love hight HR, but is it as detrimental for new grows to have 60 to 75% HR?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2012)

Think outdoors in the spring for you. That's what they like. BTW, I'm getting prepared for the Orchidphiles show!


----------

